# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بحث مهم : في حقيقة جماع الجن لنساء بني آدم

## عادل سليمان القطاوي

بحث مهم : في حقيقة جماع الجن لنساء بني آدم
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ..
أما بعد ...
فقد أثار أحد الأخوة الطيبين في إحدى المنتديات الطيبة تساؤلاً عن حقيقة جماع الجني للإنسية .. وقال : هل يقع ذلك حقيقة أم لا ؟ 
وذكر في بداية موضوعه أثرا عن عائشة أم المؤمنين في أنها قتلت جنياً .. 
وتساءل بعض المشاركين عن صحة هذا الخبر العجيب ..
وإن كان الأثر غير موضوع السؤال ولا رابط بينهما إلا أن عائشة ظهر لها جنيا ..
فأحببت أن أشارك بما لدي إجابة للأخ السائل الكريم ورجاء نفع بعض إخواننا وأخواتنا في كثير من المنتديات ..
وعليه فسيكون الكلام – بإذن الله - عن مسألتين :

المسألة الأولى 
في قصة عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قتلت جنيا فرأت في المنام أن قائلا يقول لها : قد قتلت مسلما ؟ فقالت : لو كان مسلما لم يدخل على أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ! قال : ما دخل عليك إلا عليك ثيابك .. فأصبحت فأمرت باثني عشر ألف درهم فجعلت في سبيل الله . 

أقول بحول الله وقوته :
كنت قد خرجت هذا الأثر في كتابي ( إفلاس إبليس ) الجزء الثاني ص 397 وهو مطبوع في قطر أول شهر ذي الحجة عام 1429 هـ .
وقلت عن هذا الأثر :
رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف (6/182) قال حدثنا عبد الله بن بكر السهمي (  وهو شيخه الثقة الحافظ ) عن حاتم بن أبي صغيرة ( ثقة ) عن ابن أبي مليكة ( ثقة ) عن عائشة بنت طلحة ( ثقة وهي بنت أخت عائشة ) عن عائشة أم المؤمنين .. به 

ومن طريقه رواه ابن عبد البر في التمهيد (4/379) وإسناده صحيح ، وعنه أيضاً أبو نعيم في حلية الأولياء (2/49) ورواه أبو الشيخ في العظمة (5/1654) من طريق آخر إلى حاتم بن أبي صغيرة به . فالأثر صحيح .
ورواه الذهبي في تذكرة الحفاظ (1/29) وجاء بقصته كاملة في سير أعلام النبلاء (2/420) من رواية عفيف بن سالم ، عن عبد الله بن المؤمل ، عن عبد الله بن أبي مليكة ، عن عائشة بنت طلحة ، قالت : كان جان يطلع على عائشة ، فحرَّجت عليه مرة ، بعد مرة ، بعد مرة . فأبى إلا أن يظهر ، فعدت عليه بحديدة ، فقتلته .
فأتيت في منامها ، فقيل لها : أقتلت فلانا ؟ وقد شهد بدراً ، وكان لا يطلع عليك ، لا حاسرا ولا متجردة ، إلا أنه كان يسمع حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
فأخذها ما تقدم وما تأخر ; فذكرت ذلك لأبيها فقال : تصدقي باثني عشر ألفا ديته . اهـ
قال الذهبي : رواه عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل ، عن عفيف ، وهو ثقة . وابن المؤمل ، فيه ضعف ، والإسناد الأول أصح . وما أعلم أحدا اليوم يقول بوجوب دية في مثل هذا . اهـ

قلت : لم أجده في مصنفات عبد الله بن أحمد حسب جهدي ، وعفيف بن سالم وثقه أيضاً ابن معين ، وأبو داود ، وأبو حاتم وغيرهم . 
وعبد الله بن المؤمل الجمهور على ضعفه حتى قال أحمد : حديثه مناكير ، ليس بذاك . وقيل فيه من غيره أيضا : ليس به بأس - صالح الحديث .
وهو من صالحي أهل مكة وولي قضاءها ، وثقه ابن حبان وابن سعد في الطبقات . وروى له البخاري في الأدب المفرد والترمذي وابن ماجة .
والخلاصة أنه أقرب إلى الضعف منه إلى تحسين حاله ، ولكن روايته هذه تحتمل التحسين ، لأنها تتقوى بالطريق الأولى إن شاء الله تعالى ، وإن اكتفينا بالرواية الأولى الصحيحة فبها ونعمت ، والله أعلم .. 
وفي هذا الباب قصص أخرى لا داعي لذكرها حتى لا يطول المقال .

المسألة الثانية : وهي جماع الجني للإنسية والعكس ..
فإجمالا نقول : تبعا لما ورد في الأدلة الشرعية الواردة في هذا الباب فإن الجن والشياطين يجامعون المرأة من بنات آدم ، مسلمة كانت أو كافرة ، برة تقية أو فاجرة ، وهو محاسبون على ذلك وعليهم عقاب ولهم ثواب كبني آدم ..
والتفصيل يأتي على ثلاثة نقاط  :

أولا : إثبات قدرة الجن على النكاح والتزاوج
فمن المقرر شرعا أن مناكحة الجن فيما بينهم هو ما دل عليه ظاهر الكتاب والسنة ..
وثبت عن سلمان أن النبي r قال : لا تكن أول من يدخل السوق ولا آخر من يخرج منها ، فبها باض الشيطان وفرخ . 
رواه الطبراني في الكبير 6/248 بسند صحيح .
وأصله في مسلم (6469) موقوفاً عن سلمان قال : لا تكونن إن استطعت أول من يدخل السوق ولا آخر من يخرج منها ، فإنها معركة الشيطان وبها ينصب رايته .
وفي الأول دلالة على أن للشيطان ذرية من صلبه . والله أعلم . 
قال القرطبي : قال الشعبي : سألني رجل فقال : هل لإبليس زوجة ؟ 
فقلت : إن ذلك عرس لم أشهده ، ثم ذكرت قوله تعالى : ) أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ ( فعلمت أنه لا تكون ذرية إلا من زوجة ، فقلت : نعم . 
وهو ظاهر قوله تعالى : ) لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان ( كما في التفسير ..
ولا يثبت عندنا كيفية التوالد منهم وحدوث الذرية عن إبليس فيتوقف الأمر فيه على النقل الصحيح ، وهو ما جاء في الحديث أعلاه . 
فإنه ثبت لهم التزاوج فيترتب عليه النكاح والجماع ..

ثانيا : انتفاء المانع العقلي على ذلك
فالشبهة المعترضة لهذا .. قول من قال : أن الجن من عنصر النار والإنسان طيني مائي ، وعليه فعنصر النار يمنع من أن تكون النطفة الإنسانية في رحم الجنية لما فيها من الرطوبة ، وكذا بالعكس وهو أن الجني من نار والإنسية كما هو معلوم ..
والجواب ذكره الشبلي في آكام المرجان في أحكام الجان (1/79) فقال :
أنهم وإن خلقوا من نار فليسوا بباقين على عنصرهم الناري بل قد استحالوا عنه بالأكل والشرب والتوالد والتناسل كما استحال بنو آدم عن عنصرهم الترابي بذلك ، على أنا نقول إن الذي خلق من نار هو أبو الجن كما خلق آدم أبو الإنس من تراب وأما كل واحد من الجن غير أبيهم فليس مخلوقا من النار كما أن كل واحد من بني آدم ليس مخلوقا من تراب وقد أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه وجد برد لسان الشيطان الذي عرض له في صلاته على يده لما خنقه وفي رواية قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فما زلت أخنقه حتى برد لعابه فبرد لسان الشيطان ولعابه دليل على أنه انتقل عن العنصر الناري إذ لو كان باقيا على حاله فمن أين جاء البرد ؟ .. وهذا المصروع يدخل بدنه الجني ويجري الشيطان من ابن آدم مجرى الدم فلو كان باقيا على حاله لأحرق المصروع ومن جرى منه مجرى الدم . اهـ

وثالثاُ : الأدلة الشرعية على ذلك كثيرة

ففي قوله تعالى : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) [ الرحمن-56]
قال ابن جرير : وكان بعض أهل العلم بكلام العرب من الكوفيين يقول : الطمث هو النكاح بالتدمية ، ويقول : الطمث هو الدم ، ويقول : طمثها إذا دماها بالنكاح ..
وإنما عنى في هذا الموضع أنه لم يجامعهنّ إنس قبلهم ولا جانّ ..
وروى عن عكرمة قال : لا تقل للمرأة طامث ، فإن الطَّمْث هو الجماع ، إن الله يقول ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) .
قال ابن جرير في جامع البيان في تفسير الآية :
فإن قال قائل : وهل يجامع النساء الجنّ ؟ فيقال له قال الله تعالى : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) ؟ فإن مجاهداً روي عنه ما حدثني به محمد بن عمارة الأسدي ، قال : ثنا سهل بن عامر ، قال : ثنا يحيى بن يَعْلَى الأسلميّ عن عثمان بن الأسود ، عن مجاهد ، قال : إذا جامع الرجل ولم يسمّ ، انطوى الجانّ على إحليله فجامع معه ، فذلك قوله : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلا جَانٌّ ) .
وكان بعض أهل العلم ينتزع بهذه الآية في أن الجنّ يدخلون الجنة . اهـ
قلت : في سند ابن جرير - لأثر مجاهد – يحيى بن يعلى الأسلمي وهو ضعيف .
وقال ابن الجوزي في قوله تعالى : ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنْسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ ) فيه دليل على أن الجني يغشى المرأة كالإنس . اهـ
وقال البغوي في تفسيره (5/106) : وروي عن جعفر بن محمد أن الشيطان يقعد على ذكر الرجل فإذا لم يقل : "بسم الله" أصاب معه امرأته وأنزل في فرجها كما ينزل الرجل .
وروي أن رجلا قال لابن عباس : إن امرأتي استيقظت وفي فرجها شعلة من نار؟ قال : ذلك من وطء الجن . اهـ
فجمهور مفسري القرآن .. يقررون تحت تفسير قوله تعالى : ( فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ الطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ ) [ الرحمن - 56 ]
أن هذه الآية فيها دليل على ما ذهبنا إليه من ناحيتين :
الناحية الأولى : قدرة الجن على الطمث وهو الجماع بتدمية كما في لغة القرآن عند جميع المفسرين ..
وقال الزجاج كما في تفسير الإمام البغوي (4/275) : فيه دليل على أن الجني يغشى كما يغشى الإنسي .  
وقال الخازن في تفسيره (6/31) : وفي الآية دليل على أن الجني يغشى كما يغشى الإنسي . اهـ
وقدرة الجن على الغشيان والجماع أمر متفق عليه لوجود الذرية منهم بنص القرءان .
الناحية الثانية : وذلك بأن الله تبارك وتعالى وصف الحور العين بأنه لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان : ويعلمك هذا أن نساء الآدميات قد يطمثهن الجان ، وأن الحور العين قد برئن من هذا العيب ونُزِّهنَ . وهذا من ضمن كلام القرطبي كما سيأتي .
ويقول الدكتور الأشقر في عالم الجن والشياطين ( ص31 ) :
ومما يدل على وقوع التناكح بين الإنس والجن قوله تعالى ( لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلَا جَانٌّ )  فدلت الآية على صلاحيتهن للإنس والجن على حد سواء . اهـ
وذكرنا أثر مجاهد ، ومع ضعفه فقد نقله أكثر المفسرين ، وقال الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره (17/181) : قد مضى القول .. وأنه جائز أن تطأ بنات بني آدم . 
وفي قوله : { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } يعلمك أن نساء الدنيا [ في الجنة ] لم يطمثهن الجان . والحور العين قد برئن من ذلك العيب . اهـ بتصرف 
وقال الألوسي- رحمه الله - في تفسيره (27/119) : ونفي طمثهن عن الأنس ظاهر ، وأما عن الجن فقال مجاهد والحسن : قد تجامع الجن نساء البشر مع أزواجهن إذا لم يذكر الزوج اسم الله تعالى، فنفى هنا جميع المجامعين ، وقيل : لا حاجة إلى ذلك ، إذ يكفي في نفي الطمث عن الجن إمكانه منهم ، ولا شك في إمكان جماع الجنيِّ إنسيةً بدون أن يكون مع زوجها الغير الذاكر اسم الله تعالى . اهـ
وقال فخر الدين الرازي في تفسيره للآية (15/107) : المسألة الثامنة : ما الفائدة في ذكر الجان مع أن الجان لا يجامع ؟ نقول : ليس كذلك بل الجن لهم أولاد وذريات وإنما الخلاف في أنهم هل يواقعون الإنس أم لا ؟ والمشهور أنهم يواقعون وإلا لما كان في الجنة أحساب ولا أنساب ، فكأن مواقعة الإنس إياهن كمواقعة الجن من حيث الإشارة إلى نفيها . اهـ
وكلام المفسرين في هذه المسألة كثير نكتفي بما ذكرنا ..

هل المخنثون أولاد الجن ؟
وذكر الشبلي في آكام المرجان في أحكام الجان (1/93) عن الطرطوسي في كتاب تحريم الفواحش من رواية يحيى بن أيوب عن ابن جريج عن عطاء عن ابن عباس قال : المخنثون أولاد الجن ، قيل لابن عباس كيف ذلك ؟ قال إن الله عز وجل ورسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهيا أن يأتي الرجل امرأته وهي حائض فإذا أتاها سبقه إليها الشيطان فحملت فجاءت بالمخنث. اهـ
وذكره ابن عدي في الكامل (6/295) وعنه الذهبي في ميزان الاعتدال (4/363) في مناكير يحيى بن أيوب مرفوعا فقال : عن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب ثنا عمي حدثني يحيى بن أيوب عن ابن جريج عن عطاء بن أبى رباح عن ابن عباس عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال المؤنثون أولاد الجن قيل لابن عباس يا أبا الفضل كيف ذلك ؟ قال نهى الله ورسوله أن يأتي الرجل امرأته وهي حائض فإذا أتاها سبقه الشيطان إليها فحملت منه فأتت بالمؤنث .
قلت : الطريقين فيهما يحيى بن أيوب وهو ضعيف بالاتفاق ، فالأثر لا يصح موقوفا ولا مرفوعاً .

المغربون : الذين يشترك فيهم الجن
وفي سنن أبي داود بسند فيه ضعف عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : قال لي رسول الله r : هل رؤي فيكم المغربون ؟ قلت وما المغربون ؟  قال : الذين يشترك فيهم الجن . 
رواه أبو داود 5107 والترمذي الحكيم في نوادر الأصول وضعفه الألباني.
والمغربون : قيل سموا بذلك لأنه دخل فيهم عرق غريب أو جاؤوا من نسب بعيد .. 
وقيل أي المبعدون عن ذكر الله تعالى عند الوقاع حتى شارك فيهم الشيطان .
قلت : ولعل الأطفال الذين ولدوا بالعته المغولي منهم .. والله وأعلم .
قال في عون المعبود : مقصود المؤلف – أبي داود -  من إيراد الحديث في هذا الباب أن الأذان في أذن المولود له تأثير عجيب وأمان من الجن والشيطان كما أن الدعاء عند الوقاع له تأثير بليغ وحرز من الجن والشيطان .. والله أعلم ..
قلت : ساق في باب الصبي يولد فيؤذن في أذنه حديث عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن أبيه قال : رأيت رسول الله r أذن في أذن الحسن بن علي حين ولدته فاطمة بالصلاة . 
رواه أبو داود 5105 وحسنه الألباني ثم ضعفه آخرا .
فالتسمية والاستعاذة من الشيطان عند الوقاع والآذان في أذن المولود يدحر الشيطان دحرا ويضعف تسلطه على المولود .. لأن الشيطان يهرب من الآذان وله ضراط كما سيأتي .
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين (4/408) تعليقا على هذا الحديث مع ضعفه : وهذا من مشاركة الشياطين للإنس في الأولاد وسموا مغربين لبعد أنسابهم وانقطاعهم عن أصولهم ومنه قولهم عنقاء مغرب . اهـ

آثار عن أمير المؤمنين عمر
وروى عبد الرزاق ( المصنف 7/409) بسنده عن إبراهيم النخعي قال : بلغ عمر عن امرأة أنها حامل فأمر بها أن تحرس حتى تضع فوضعت ماء أسود فقال عمر : لمة من الشيطان .
قلت : وإبراهيم لم يدرك عمر وحدث عن أبو سعيد الخدري وعائشة وعامة ما يروى عن التابعين كعلقمة ومسروق والأسود . فالأثر منقطع . 
وفي المصنف أيضا (7/410) :
عبد الرزاق عن ابن عيينة عن عاصم بن كليب الجرمي عن أبيه أن أبا موسى كتب إلى عمر في امرأة أتاها رجل وهي نائمة فقالت إن رجلا أتاني وأنا نائمة فوالله ما علمت حتى قذف في مثل شهاب النار ، فكتب عمر تهامية تنومت قد يكون مثل هذا وأمر أن يدرأ عنها الحد .
وسنده حسن من أجل عاصم بن كليب وأبيه فإنهما صدوقان .
وفيه عن الثوري عن قيس بن مسلم عن طارق بن شهاب قال بلغ عمر أن امرأة متعبدة حملت فقال عمر أراها قامت من الليل تصلي فخشعت فسجدت فأتاها غاو من الغواة فتحشمها فأتته فحدثته بذلك سواء فخلى سبيلها . وسنده صحيح أيضاً .
فهذه الآثار ظاهرة في وقوع جماع الجني للإنسية ..
قصة صحيحة يرويها أنس
وروى ابن أبي الدنيا بسنده عن أنس بن مالك قال : كانت ابنة عوف بن عفراء مستلقية على فراشها فما شعرت إلا بزنجي قد وثب على صدرها ووضع يده في حلقها فإذا صحيفة صفراء تهوي بين السماء والأرض حتى وقعت على صدري فأخذها فقرأها فإذا فيها : من رب لكين إلى لكين : اجتنب ابنة العبد الصالح فإنه لا سبيل لك عليها فقام وأرسل بيده من حلقي وضرب بيده على ركبتي فتورمت حتى صارت مثل رأس الشاة ، قالت : فأتيت عائشة رضي الله عنها فذكرت ذلك لها فقالت : يا ابنة أخي إذا خفت فاجمعي عليك ثيابك فإنه لن يضرك إن شاء الله قال : فحفظها الله بأبيها فإنه كان قتل يوم بدر شهيدا .
رواه في مكائد الشيطان ( 1/28 ) قال : محمد بن قدامة حدثنا عمر بن يونس اليمامي الحنفي قال : حدثنا عكرمة بن عمار حدثني إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة قال : حدثني أنس به .. وهذا إسناد صحيح رواته ثقات .
وروى أيضاً عن الحسن بن الحسن قال دخلت على الربيع بنت معوذ بن عفراء أسألها عن بعض الشيء فقالت بينا أنا في مجلسي إذ انشق سقفي فهبط على منه أسود مثل الجمل أو مثل الحمار لم أر مثل سواده وخلقه وفظاعته قالت فدنا مني يريدني وتبعته صحيفة صغيرة ففتحها فقرأها فإذا فيها من رب عكب إلى عكب أما بعد فلا سبيل لك إلى المرأة الصالحة بنت الصالحين قال فرجع من حيث جاء وأنا انظر إليه قال حسن بن حسن فأرتني الكتاب وكان عندهم .
وسند هذا الأثر فيه من لم أعرفه ..
فإن قال قائل : لعله أراد شيئا غير الجماع .. قلت : يرده قول عائشة : يا ابنة أخي إذا خفت فاجمعي عليك ثيابك فإنه لن يضرك إن شاء الله .. 
وفي الرواية الثانية قالت : قالت فدنا مني يريدني .. الخ ، وهو واضح .

كلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة
يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - في مجموع الفتاوى (19/39) :
وَصَرْعُهُمْ لِلْإِنْسِ قَدْ يَكُونُ عَنْ شَهْوَةٍ وَهَوًى وَعِشْقٍ كَمَا يَتَّفِقُ لِلْإِنْسِ مَعَ الْإِنْسِ وَقَدْ يَتَنَاكَحُ الْإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ وَيُولَدُ بَيْنَهُمَا وَلَدٌ وَهَذَا كَثِيرٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ الْعُلَمَاءُ ذَلِكَ وَتَكَلَّمُوا عَلَيْهِ وَكَرِهَ أَكْثَرُ الْعُلَمَاءِ مُنَاكَحَةَ الْجِنِّ . اهـ
فهو أثبت وقوعِ ذلك ونقل كراهته شرعا كما في كلامه هذا ..
وله كلام صريح في دقائق التفسير (2/135) عن الاستمتاع الجنسي ، فقال في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض وبلغنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا قال النار مثواكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله ) وبعد أن ذكر كلام السلف : 
قلت الاستمتاع بالشيء هو أن يتمتع به ينال به ما يطلبه ويريده ويهواه ويدخل في ذلك استمتاع الرجال بالنساء بعضهم لبعض كما قال ( فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن فريضة ) ومن ذلك الفواحش كاستمتاع الذكور بالذكور والإناث بالإناث ..
ثم قال : وفي الجملة استمتاع الإنس بالجن والجن بالإنس يشبه استمتاع الإنس بالإنس .. وتارة يمكنه من نفسه فيفعل به الفاحشة وكذلك الجنيات منهن من يريد من الإنس الذي يخدمنه ما يريد نساء الإنس من الرجال وهذا كثير في رجال الجن ونسائهم فكثير من رجالهم ينال من نساء الإنس ما يناله الإنسي وقد يفعل ذلك بالذكران ..
وصرع الجن للإنس هو لأسباب ثلاثة : تارة يكون الجني يحب المصروع ليتمتع به وهذا الصرع يكون أرفق من غيره وأسهل ، وتارة يكون الإنسي آذاهم إذا بال عليهم أو صب عليهم ماء حارا أو يكون قتل بعضهم أو غير ذلك من أنواع الأذى هذا أشد الصرع وكثيرا ما يقتلون المصروع ، وتارة يكون بطريق العبث به كما يعبث سفهاء الإنس بأبناء السبيل . اهـ
 يتبع بإذن الله تعالى *******

----------


## عادل سليمان القطاوي

ويؤيد ما ذكر أعلاه أدلة كثيرة عامة ،، منها :

أن الشيطان يحضر عند الجماع
روى البخاري عن ابن عباس قال ، قال رسول الله r : لو أن أحدكم إذا أراد أن يأتي أهله قال اللهم جنبنا الشيطان وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتني فإن كان بينهما ولد لم يضره الشيطان ولم يسلط عليه . 
رواه البخاري 7396 ومسلم 1434 وأبو داود 2161.
قال الحافظ في الفتح (9/229) : وقال الداودي معنى لم يضره أي لم يفتنه عن دينه إلى الكفر وليس المراد عصمته منه عن المعصية. 
وقيل لم يضرهبمشاركة أبيه في جماع أمه كما جاء عن مجاهد أن الذي يجامع ولا يسمي يلتف الشيطان على إحليله فيجامع معه ولعل هذا أقرب الأجوبة . اهـ

والدعاء بتجنيب الشيطان ها هنا كالاستعاذة ، وأفاد أمرين :
الأول : حماية المولود من الشيطان كي لا يسلط عليه ..
والثاني : كي لا يجامع شيطان الجن مع الإنسي فينتج مولود على غير طبيعته . 

الحيض ركضة من ركضات الشيطان
في سنن أبي داود عن حمنة بنت جحش قالت : كنت أستحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فأتيت رسول الله r أستفتيه وأخبره فوجدته في بيت أختي زينب بنت جحش فقلت يا رسول الله إني امرأة أستحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فما ترى فيها ؟ قد منعتني الصلاة والصوم ؟ 
فقال : أنعت لك الكرسف فإنه يذهب الدم ، قالت : هو أكثر من ذلك . قال : فاتخذي ثوبا ، فقالت : هو أكثر من ذلك إنما أثج ثجا ، قال رسول الله r : سآمرك بأمرين أيهما فعلت أجزأ عنك من الآخر فإن قويت عليهما فأنت أعلم ، قال لها : إنما هذه ركضة من ركضات الشيطان ..
فتحيضي ستة أيام أو سبعة أيام في علم الله تعالى ثم اغتسلي . 
رواه أبو داود 287 وحسنه الألباني موقوفا على حمنة .
فإذا كانت قدرة الجان أو الشيطان على فعل الاستحاضة في المرأة فلا يستبعد جماعه لها كما في الأدلة أعلاه .

والمرأة تستحلم مثل الرجال
وفي صحيح مسلم أن أم سليم بنت ملحان قالت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : المرأة ترى في المنام مثل ما يرى الرجل أتغتسل ؟ فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « نعم ، فلتغتسل » ، فقالت لها عائشة : أفٌ لكِ ، وهل ترى ذلك المرأة ؟ فقال لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « تربت يمينك ، من أين يكون الشبه ؟ »
وهذا دليل قوي في أن الشيطان يخيل للنائم ذكرا كان أو امرأة من المناظر ما يقوي غريزته فيستدعي خروج المني وهو ما يسمى بالاستحلام .

وأنه ينظر إلى المرأة والرجل إذا وضعا ثيابهما 
في سنن الترمذي عن علي أن رسول الله r قال : ستر ما بين أعين الجن وعورات بني آدم إذا دخل أحدهم الخلاء أن يقول بسم الله .
وفي رواية أبي الشيخ في العظمة : ستر بين أعين الجن وعورات بني آدم إذا وضع ثوبه قال بسم الله . 
رواه الترمذي 606 وأبو الشيخ في العظمة 5/1668وصححه الألباني. 
فإن كان ينظر ويسترق النظر فطمعه بالنساء ظاهر ..
وقد روي في الحيطة في ذلك ، ما جاء حميدة مولاة عمر بن عبد العزيز أنه قال لها : 
لا تدعين بناتي ينمن مستلقيات على ظهورهن فإن الشيطان يظل يطمع ما دمن كذلك . 
رواه ابن أبي شيبة 4/34 وحميدة مولاة عمر لا يعرف عن حالها شيئا .
فللشيطان تعلق كبير بالنساء كما في سنن الترمذي عن عبد الله بن مسعود عن النبي r قال : المرأة عورة ، فإذا خرجت استشرفها الشيطان . 
رواه الترمذي 1173 وابن حبان 12/413 وابن خزيمة 3/93 وصححه الألباني.

والشيطان يفرك بين الزوجين
ويحاول جاهدا أن يوقع بين الزوجين الكراهة والمقت كما روى عبد الرزاق عن أبي وائل قال : 
جاء رجل من بجيلة إلى عبد الله بن مسعود فقال إني قد تزوجت جارية بكرا وإني قد خشيت أن تفركني ( تكرهني ) ؟ فقال عبد الله : إن الإلف من الله وإن الفرك من الشيطان ليكره إليه ما أحل الله له ، فإذا أدخلت عليك فمرها فلتصل خلفك ركعتين وقل : اللهم بارك لي في أهلي وبارك لهم في ، اللهم ارزقني منهم وارزقهم منـي ، اللهم اجمع بيننا ما جمعت إلى خير ، وفرق بيننا إذا فرقت إلى خير . 
رواه عبد الرزاق في المصنف 6/191 والطبراني 9/204 وسنده صحيح.

ويعمل الحيل ليغضب الزوج على زوجته 
لذلك فالشيطان يجتهد في صنع الحيل للوقيعة بين الزوجين كما روى البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن أزهر بن سعيد قال سمعت أبا أمامة يقول : إن الشيطان يأتي إلى فراش أحدكم بعد ما يفرشه أهله ويهيئونه فيلقي عليه العود والحجر أو الشيء ليغضبه على أهله ، فإذا وجد ذلك فلا يغضب على أهله ، قال : لأنه من عمل الشيطان . 
رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد 1191 وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الأدب برقم 911.

والطلاق من الشيطان
وبهذا الجهد المبذول من الشيطان يقع الطلاق والفراق والشقاق ..
روى عبد الرزاق في مصنفه عن مالك بن الحويرث عن ابن عباس وقد سأله رجل فقال : إن عمي طلق امرأته ثلاثا ، فقال : إن عمك عصى الله فأندمه وأطاع الشيطان فلم يجعل له مخرجا .
قال : كيف ترى في رجل يحلها له ؟ قال : من يخادع الله يخدعه . 
وروى كذلك عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان أنه سمع رجلا يذكر لابن جبير ابنة عم له وأن الشيطان يوسوس إليه بطلاقها فقال له سعيد بن جبير : ليس عليك من ذلك بأس حتى تكلم به أو تشهد عليه . 
وروى أيضا عن معمر عن الزهري عن سالم بن عبد الله عن ابن عمر قال : طلق غيلان بن سلمة الثقفي نساءه وقسم ماله بين بنيه في خلافة عمر فبلغ ذلك عمر فقال : طلقت نساءك وقسمت مالك بين بنيك ؟ قال نعم ، قال : والله إني لأرى الشيطان فيما يسرق من السمع سمع بموتك فألقاه في نفسك فلعلك أن لا تمكث إلا قليلا ، وأيم الله لئن لم تراجع نساءك وترجع في مالك لأورثهن منك إذا مت ثم لآمرن بقبرك فليرجمن كما رجم قبر أبي رغال - قال الزهري وأبو رغال أبو ثقيف -  قال فراجع نساءه وراجع ماله فما مكث إلا سبعا حتى مات .
وقال أيضا : أخبرنا ابن جريج قال : جاء رجل إلى عطاء فقال : حلفت على يمين ما أدري ما هي أطلاق أم غيره ؟ قال : إنما ذلك الشيطان كفر عن يمينك وافعل . 
وهذه الآثار في المصنف بالترتيب : 6/266 و 6/412 و 7/66 و 8/439 وأسانيدها صحيحة .

فرح الشيطان بوقوع الطلاق
ولذلك يكون الشيطان فرحا بوقوع الطلاق ، بل ويكافئ من تسبب في ذلك من الشياطين ..
كما في الحديث الصحيح عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه عن النبي r قال :
إن إبليس يضع عرشه على الماء ثم يبعث سراياه فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنة يجيء أحدهم فيقول فعلت كذا وكذا فيقول ما صنعت شيئا ويجيء أحدهم فيقول ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين أهله فيدنيه منه ويقول نعم أنت .
أخرجه أحمد (3/314) ومسلم (2813) وغيرهما .

بعض خصائص الجن والشيطان
ويؤكد هذا الذي ذكرناه بوضوح إذا ما ألقينا الضوء بنظرة عامة على خصائص الجن والشيطان وسيظهر لنا الآتي :
-        أنهم يتناكحون ويتناسلون .
-        وأنهم يأكلون ويشربون .
-        ويشاركون الآدمي إن لم يسمي على طعامه وشرابه .
-        ويدخلون البيت للمبيت إن لم يسم الآدمي .
-        وأنهم يحلون ويظعنون وينامون .
-       وأنهم يولدون ويموتون .
-        وأنهم يتلبسون بالآدمي .
-        ويجري منه مجرى الدم .
-        ويسببون له الصرع والأمراض .
-        وأنهم قد يقتلون الآدمي ويؤذوه .
-        وأنهم يتشكلون في صور شتى من إنسان وحيوان .
-        وأنهم يحملون الأشياء وقد يسرقون من الآدمي . 
-        وأنهم يصارعون الإنس وقد صارعا عمر وعمار ..
-        وأن له ضراط من دبره إذا نودي بالصلاة 
-        وأن لهم لعاب يسيل كما في قصة النبي والشيطان .
وكل هذا المنقول له أدلته المعروفة في الصحاح والسنن والمسانيد ..
وتبعا لهذا فإن لهم تصرف في أحوال بني آدم :
فللشيطان والجان أفعال بالإنسان .. قد يستغربها من لا يعلمها .. وأذكر منها :
في المسند عن أبي هريرة قال رسول الله r : إن أحدكم إذا كان في المسجد جاءه الشيطان فالتبس به كما يلتبس الرجل بدابته فإذا سكن له زنقه أو ألجمه ..
قال أبو هريرة : فأنتم ترون ذلك أما المزنوق فتراه مائلا كذا لا يذكر الله ، وأما الملجوم ففاتح فاه لا يذكر الله عز وجل . رواه أحمد 2/330 وقال شعيب الأرنؤوط : إسناده قوي.
وصح مرفوعا : إن الشيطان أتى بلالاً وهو قائم يصلي فأضجعه فلم يزل يهدئه كما يهدأ الصبي حتى نام . رواه مالك في الموطأ رواية يحيى الليثي 1/14 وصححه الألباني في المشكاة.
وأنه يتحكم في ناصية المصلي اللاهي : كما جاء عن أبي هريرة : إن الذي يرفع رأسه قبل الإمام ويخفض قبله فإنما ناصيته بيد الشيطان . 
رواه مالك 280 وعبد الرزاق 2/373 وابن أبي شيبة 2/116 وسنده حسن.
والحيض : ركضة من ركضات الشيطان كما صح في الحديث ..
وأنه يبيت على خيشوم ابن آدم كما صح أيضا .
وأنه يضرط بين إليتيه كما في المسند عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا : إن أحدكم إذا كان في الصلاة جاءه الشيطان فالتبس به كما يلتبس الرجل بدابته فإذا سكن له أضرطبين إليتيه ليفتنه عن صلاته .رواه احمد بإسناد قوي .
والحديث : إن الشيطان يأتي أحدكم وهو في صلاته فينقر دبره .
وحديث : إن الشيطان يأتي أحدكم وهو في صلاته فيأخذ شعرة من دبره فيمدها فيرى أنه قد أحدث فلا ينصرفن حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا .رواه أحمد وحسنه الأرناؤوط لغيره .
وأن الشيطان يعقد على قافية رأس أحدكم إذا هو نام ثلاث عقد . كما صح في الحديث .
وأنه يبول في أذن الآدمي كي لا يسمع الآذان ويذهب للصلاة .
وأنه ينخث الصبي بإصبعه عند ولادته فيسبب له الألم فيبكي الصبي .
وقال النبي r عن جارية كانت تغني : قد نفخ الشيطان في منخريها . صححه الألباني .
كما جاء أن المغني يبعث الله عز وجل عليه شيطانين يرتقدان على عاتقيه - يجلسان على منكبيه - ثم لا يزالان يضربان بأرجلهما على صدره .
وأهم من ذلك كله : حديث المرأة التي كانت تصرع فدعا لها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : فإني أتكشف .. والحديث في الصحيحين .
فهذه المرأة أصابها الشيطان بالصرع وجعلها تتكشف !!!!
وبهذه الصورة كاملة : نراهم أهل للتكليف كالإنس تماما ويشاركونهم في كثير من الخصائص الحياتية ..
غير أن الله حجب رؤيتنا لهم على حقيقتهم وقد نراهم في تشكلهم بغير جنسهم .
وإذا تقرر ذلك واتفقنا عليه : فهاهنا تساؤل :
قوله في الحديث الصحيح ( اللهم جنبنا الشيطان ) على الزوجين ذكرا وأنثى ما وجهه ؟
ما هو وجه تجنب الشيطان عند الجماع ؟ 
وقوله وجنب الشيطان ما رزقتنا في موضوع آخر وهو المولود المرتقب من هذا الجماع ..
فقوله : جنبنا خاص بالزوجين حالة الجماع ، وما رزقتنا خاص بالمولود .
وهذا من أظهر ما يكون وضوحا للتفرقة بين الجملتين في الدعاء .
والحديث الصحيح : ستر ما بين أعين الجن وعورات بني آدم إذا وضع أحدهم ثيابه أن يقول بسم الله .
علام هذه التسمية ، والتسمية قبل الجماع  ؟
إن لم تكن لغير ذلك فليس لها فائدة إذ إن الشيطان والجان يروننا من غير ما نراهم ..
ولماذا حثنا رسول الله ؟ الجواب : لكي لا يروا عوراتنا . كما هو نص الحديث .
وماذا إذا رأوا العورات ؟ قد يطمعون في بني آدم ..
وماذا لو طمعوا ؟ قد يقع المحذور من الجماع والعبث .
فهذه الأدعية الصحيحة الواردة في هذا الباب لها وجه في تقرير الحيطة من وقوع المحذور ..
وقد ثبت أن الشيطان قد يجامع الشيطانة في الطريق ..
كما روى أبو داود والطبراني عن أسماء بنت يزيد قالت : كنا عند رسول الله r الرجال والنساء فقال : عسى رجل يحدث بما يكون بينه وبين أهله أو عسى امرأة تحدث بما يكون بينها وبين زوجها ؟ فأرم القوم فقلت : أي والله يا رسول الله إنهم ليفعلون وإنهن ليفعلن ، قال : فلا تفعلوا فإن مثل ذلك مثل شيطان لقي شيطانة في ظهر الطريق فغشيها والناس ينظرون . رواه أبو داود والطبراني 24/162 وصححه الألباني.
وبثبوت تصرفهم الكبير مع بني آدم ذكورا وإناثا ، فكيف يستبعد هذا ؟

كلام المعالجين بالقرآن
أما عن الواقع والمشاهد .. فيخبرنا المتخصصين في علاج الجان بالرقية والأذكار .. من أهل السنة عن تجاربهم في هذا المجال ..
وخلاصته : أن جماع الجني للإنسية يحصل كثيراً ، وترى المرأة نفسها وكأن رجلا يجامعها جماعا حقيقيا ، وتشعر بالإيلاج ، وقد تجد منيا ، وذكر الشبلي عن الفقهاء أن في هذه الحالة يجب عليها الغسل ..
وأن الجن وان كان يجامع المرأة كرها واغتصابا ، فقد يكون ذلك لعشق أو لإيذاء ابتداء كما أشار إليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
وأكدوا أن الجني لا يستطيع فض غشاء البكارة ولا أن يسبب الحمل للإنسية وعللوا ذلك باختلاف النوعين ، وأكدوا أنه لو ظهر لها في صورة إنسي قد يفض الغشاء ..
وأقول : هذا الذي ذكروه لا يستغرب لما مر من أدلة ..
وأن أقرب حالة لجماع الجني للإنسية تكون أثناء النوم في حلم يكون هو فيه حقيقة وتكون المرأة في ثبات عميق فتفيق وقد أدركت أن هذا حصل لها كما يتذكر احدنا حلمه ..
وإذا جاز وقوع الجماع بين الإنسان والبهائم من الحيوان فما هو المانع من وقوعه بين الإنسان والجان ؟
فإن قيل الحيوان محسوس ظاهر وهذا غير مرئي ، فقد كابر لأن الجن يتشكل .
وقد اتفق ثلاثتهم ( الإنس والجن والحيوان ) في امتلاك الآلة لعملية الجماع ..

أما حكم الزواج بين الجنسين الجن والإنس
فقد اختلف العلماء في هذه المسألة .. فقال بجواز ذلك الإمام مالك وسليمان بن مهران الأعمش ..
فتوى الإمام مالك
قال الشبلي : وقد سئل مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه فقيل إن هاهنا رجلا من الجن يخطب إلينا جارية يزعم أنه يريد الحلال فقال ما أرى بذلك بأسا في الدين ولكن أكره إذا وجدت امرأة حامل قيل لها من زوجك قالت من الجن فيكثر الفساد في الإسلام بذلك .
وهذا الذي ذكرناه عن الإمام مالك رضي الله عنه أورده أبو عثمان سعيد بن العباس الرازي في كتاب الإلهام والوسوسة في باب نكاح الجن فقال حدثنا مقاتل حدثني سعد بن داود الزبيدي قال كتب قوم من إلى مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه يسألونه عن نكاح الجن وقالوا إن هاهنا رجلا من الجن إلى آخره .
حكاية الأعمش عن زواج الجني من إنسية
وقال أيضا : قال أبو سعيد عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي في كتاب إتباع السنن والأخبار حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي حدثنا أبو الأزهر حدثنا الأعمش حدثني شيخ من نجيل قال علق رجل من الجن جارية لنا ثم خطبها إلينا وقال إني أكره أن أنال منها محرما فزوجناها منه قال فظهر معنا يحدثنا فقلنا ما أنتم فقال أمم أمثالكم وفينا قبائل كقبائلكم قلنا فهل فيكم هذه الأهواء قال نعم فينا من كل الأهواء القدرية والشيعة والمرجئة قلنا من أيها أنت قال من المرجئة.
وقال أحمد بن سليمان النجاد في أماليه حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن سليمان أبي الشعناء الحضرمي أحد شيوخ مسلم حدثنا أبو معاوية سمعت الأعمش يقول تزوج إلينا جني فقلت له ما أحب الطعام إليكم فقال الأرز قال فأتيناه به فجعلت أرى اللقم ترفع ولا أرى أحدا فقلت فيكم من هذه الأهواء التي فينا قال نعم قلت فما الرافضة فيكم قال شرنا .
قال شيخنا الحافظ أبو الحجاج المزي تغمده الله برحمته هذا إسناد صحيح إلى الأعمش.
قلت : والجمهور على كراهة ذلك ومنعه .. وسئل قتادة عن تزويج الجن فكرهه وسئل الحسن عن تزويج الجن فكرهه .. 

المانع من جواز النكاح بين الإنس والجن 
قال الشبلي عن موانع النكاح بين الإنس والجن :
1 - إما اختلاف الجنس عند بعضهم ..
2 - أو عدم حصول المقصود على ما نبينه ..
3 - أو عدم حصول الإذن من الشرع في نكاحهم ..
أما اختلاف الجنس فظاهر مع قطع النظر عن إمكان الوقاع وإمكان العلوق .
وأما عدم حصول المقصود من النكاح فنقول إن الله امتن علينا بأن خلق لنا من أنفسنا أزواجا لنسكن إليها وجعل بيننا مودة ورحمة فقال تعالى ( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها وبث منهما رجالا كثيرا ونساء )
وقال تعالى ( هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن إليها )
وقال تعالى ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون )
وقال تعالى ( فاطر السماوات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا )
والجن ليسوا من أنفسنا فلم يجعل منهم أزواج لنا فلا يكونون لنا أزواجا لفوات المقصود من حل النكاح من بني آدم وهو سكون احد الزوجين إلى الآخر لأن الله تعالى أخبر أنه جعل لنا من أنفسنا أزواجا لنسكن إليها فالمانع الشرعي حينئذ من جواز النكاح بين الإنس والجن عدم سكون أحد الزوجين إلى الآخر إلا أن يكون عن عشق وهوى متبع من الإنس والجن فيكون إقدام الإنسي على نكاح الجنية للخوف على نفسه وكذلك العكس إذ لو لم يقدموا على ذلك لآذوهم وربما أتلفوهم البتة ومع هذا فلا يزال الإنسي في قلق وعدم طمأنينة وهذا يعود على مقصود النكاح بالنقض وأخبر الله تعالى أنه جعل بين الزوجين مودة ورحمة وهذا منتف بين الإنس والجن لأن العداوة بين الإنس والجن لا تزول بدليل قوله تعالى ( وقلنا اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو )
وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الطاعون وخز أعدائكم من الجن ولأن الجن خلقوا من نار السموم فهم تابعون لأصلهم .
وفي الصحيحين من حديث أبي موسى قال احترق بيت في المدينة على أهله بالليل فحدث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشأنهم فقال إن هذه النار إنما هي عدو لكم فإذا نمتم فأطفئوها عنكم .
فإذا كانت النار عدوا لنا فما خلق منها فهو تابع لها في العداوة لنا لأن الشيء يتبع أصله فإذا انتفى المقصود من النكاح وهو سكون أحد الزوجين إلى الآخر وحصول المودة والرحمة بينهما انتفى ما هو وسيلة إليه وهو جواز النكاح .
وأما عدم حصول الإذن من الشرع في نكاحهم فإن الله تعالى يقول ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء ) 
والنساء اسم للإناث من بنات آدم خاصة والرجال إنما أطلق على الجن لأجل مقابلة اللفظ في قوله تعالى ( وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن )
 وقال تعالى ( قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم في أزواجهم ) 
وقال تعالى ( إلا على أزواجهم ) فأزواج بني آدم من الأزواج المخلوقات لهم من أنفسهم المأذون في نكاحهن وما عداهن فليسوا لنا بأزواج ولا مأذون لنا في نكاحهن والله أعلم هذا ما تيسر لي في الجواب وفتح الله علي به وبالله التوفيق . اهـ

وروى ابن عدي في ترجمة نعيم بن سالم بن قنبر مولى علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه ، عن الطحاوي قال : حدثنا يونس بن عبد الأعلى قال : قدم علينا نعيم بن سالم مصر فسمعته يقول : تزوجت امرأة من الجن . فلم أرجع إليه . 
وقال شيخ الإسلام شمس الدين الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : رأيت بخط الشيخ فتح الدين اليعمري ، وحدثني عنه عثمان المقاتلي قال : سمعت الشيخ أبا الفتح القشيري يقول : سمعت الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام يقول : وقد سئل عن ابن عربي فقال : شيخ سوء كذاب . 
فقيل له : وكذاب أيضاً ؟ قال : نعم ، تذاكرنا يوماً نكاح الجن ، فقال : الجن روح لطيف والإنس جسم كثيف فكيف يجتمعان ؟ ثم غاب عنا مدة وجاء في رأسه شجة ، فقيل له في ذلك ، فقال : تزوجت امرأة من الجن فحصل بيني وبينها شيء فشجتني هذه الشجة ! قال الشيخ الذهبي بعد ذلك : وما أظن ابن عربي تعمد هذه الكذبة وإنما هي من خرافات الرياضة . اهـ

وفي مسألة النكاح بين الإنس والجن كلام كثير ليس هذا محله .. وإن كان الراجح عدم جوازه .
وفيما ذكرنا كفاية .. والله أعلى وأعلم .
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## السكران التميمي

جزاك الله خيرا يا (أبا سليمان) بحث قيم، وكلام علمي موزون مدروس.

سددك الله ووفقك وأعلى منزلتك وقدرك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الحيض ركضة من ركضات الشيطان
> في سنن أبي داود عن حمنة بنت جحش قالت : كنت أستحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فأتيت رسول الله r أستفتيه وأخبره فوجدته في بيت أختي زينب بنت جحش فقلت يا رسول الله إني امرأة أستحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فما ترى فيها ؟ قد منعتني الصلاة والصوم ؟ 
> فقال : أنعت لك الكرسف فإنه يذهب الدم ، قالت : هو أكثر من ذلك . قال : فاتخذي ثوبا ، فقالت : هو أكثر من ذلك إنما أثج ثجا ، قال رسول الله r : سآمرك بأمرين أيهما فعلت أجزأ عنك من الآخر فإن قويت عليهما فأنت أعلم ، قال لها : إنما هذه ركضة من ركضات الشيطان ..
> فتحيضي ستة أيام أو سبعة أيام في علم الله تعالى ثم اغتسلي . 
> رواه أبو داود 287 وحسنه الألباني موقوفا على حمنة .
> فإذا كانت قدرة الجان أو الشيطان على فعل الاستحاضة في المرأة فلا يستبعد جماعه لها كما في الأدلة أعلاه .


الصواب أن الشيطان قد يتسبب في الاستحاض لا الحيض يدل عليه سياق الحديث ،

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

في الصحيحين عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قالت: خَرَجْنَا لاَ نَرَى إِلَّا الحَجَّ، فَلَمَّا كُنَّا بِسَرِفَ حِضْتُ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا أَبْكِي، قَالَ: «مَا لَكِ أَنُفِسْتِ؟». قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «إِنَّ هَذَا أَمْرٌ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى بَنَاتِ آدَمَ، فَاقْضِي مَا يَقْضِي الحَاجُّ، غَيْرَ أَنْ لاَ تَطُوفِي بِالْبَيْتِ».
س: هل السرطان من وخز الجن وليس له أسباب كالجراثيم وغيرها؟ و هل الحيض ركضة من ركضات الشيطان ؟
الاجابـــة:
هذا المرض الذي سُمِّي بـ (السرطان) مرض ضمن سائر الأمراض التي يُسلطها الله على الإنسان، ولا شك أن له علاجا يُزيله لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ما أنزل الله داءً إلا أنزل له شفاءً، علمه من علمه وجهله من جهله   وقد يكون لحدوثه أسباب كبعض المآكل المُتلوثة وترك الحمية من بعض المُشتهيات الضارة، وقد برئ كثير منهم باستعمال الرقية الشرعية، وكذلك بأدوية مُباحة وعمليات يسيرة كان من آثارها زواله والبراءة منه، وأما الحيض فإنه شيء كتبه الله على بنات آدم، والحكمة فيه أنه يكون غذاءً للجنين مُدة بقائه في الرحم حيث ينصرف غذاءً له مع سُرته فينمو جسده إلى أن يتم تخليقه، ولذلك لا تحيض الحامل إلا إذا مرض الحمل ولم يتغذَّى بدم الطمث، وأما الاستحاضة فجاء في حديث أنها دم عرق يُقال له العادل وجاء في آخر أنها ركضة من ركضات الشيطان، وذلك أن الشيطان يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم، فقد يُسلطه الله على بعض العروق فينفجر ويطول جريانه، وهذا معنى الركضة التي هي تحريك الشيء بقوة.
عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين
http://ibn-jebreen.com/?t=fatwa&view=vmasal&subid=3698

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الصواب أن الشيطان قد يتسبب في الاستحاض لا الحيض يدل عليه سياق الحديث ،


أحسنت إلا إن كان يقصد أن الاستحاضة تأتي بمعنى الحيض ، فهذا صحيح ، مع ما أورده أخونا محمد طه أبو أسماء ، والله أعلم .

----------


## المعيصفي

> المسألة الأولى 
> في قصة عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قتلت جنيا فرأت في المنام أن قائلا يقول لها : قد قتلت مسلما ؟ فقالت : لو كان مسلما لم يدخل على أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ! قال : ما دخل عليك إلا عليك ثيابك .. فأصبحت فأمرت باثني عشر ألف درهم فجعلت في سبيل الله .


 السلام عليكم ...
 أولا : 
يبدو أن الأخ توهم في فهم الحديث ففسر لفظ جانا ( الحية ) بالجني !! .
وكان ينبغي له أن يذكر اللفظة كما جاءت في نص الحديث . لا أن يحرفها من ( جانا ) إلى  ( جنيا ) لأن القارئ قد يتوهم بهذه اللفظة أن الذي قتلته أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها وعن أبيها هو جنيا تصور بصورة إنسي فقتلته .
بينما الحقيقة هي أن الذي قتلته هو حية من الحيات بعد أن حرجت عليها ثلاث مرات .
وفيما يأتي نص الحديث " 
عن عائشة أم المؤمنين ، " أنها قتلت جانا ، فأتيت فيما يرى النائم فقيل لها : أما والله لقد قتلت مسلما ، قالت : فلم يدخل علي أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقيل لها : ما تدخل عليك إلا وعليك ثيابك ، فأصبحت فزعة وأمرت باثني عشر ألفا في سبيل الله " 
وفي لفظ الحديث الثاني يتوضح المقصود من الجان "كان جان يطلع على عائشة ، فحرَّجت عليه مرة ، بعد مرة ، بعد مرة . فأبى إلا أن يظهر ، فعدت عليه بحديدة ، فقتلته "

قال القرطبي في تفسيره : 
وإنما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن بالمدينة جنا قد أسلموا" ليبين طريقا يحصل به التحرز من قتل المسلم منهم ويتسلط به على قتل الكافر منهم. روي من وجوه أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قتلت جانا فأريت في المنام ....
في صفة الإنذار، قال مالك: أحب إلي أن ينذروا ثلاثة أيام. وقاله عيسى بن دينار، وإن ظهر في اليوم مرارا. ولا يقتصر على إنذاره ثلاث مرار في يوم واحد حتى يكون في ثلاثة أيام. وقيل: يكفي ثلاث مرار، لقوله عليه السلام: "فليؤذنه ثلاثا" ، وقوله: "حرجوا عليه ثلاثا"
 " تفسير القرطبي - (ج 1 / ص 317) "


وقال ابن عبد البر رحمه اله تعالى :
حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن علي قال حدثنا أبي قال حدثنا عبد الله بن يونس قال حدثني بقي بن مخلد قال حدثنا أبو بكر ابن أبي شيبة قال حدثنا عبد الله بن بكر السهمي عن حاتم بن أبي صغيرة عن ابن أبي مليكة عن عائشة بنت طلحة عن عائشة أم المؤمنين أنها قتلت جانا فأوتيت فيما يرى النائم فقيل لها أما والله لقد قتلت مسلما قال فقالت إن كان مسلما فلم يدخل على أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقيل لها ما يدخل عليك إلا وعليك ثيابك فأصبحت فزعة فأمرت باثني عشر ألفا فجعلت في سبيل الله.
وروى مالك عن صيفي عن أبي السائب عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "إن بالمدينة جنا قد أسلموا فإن رأيتم منهم شيئا فآذنوه ثلاثة أيام فإن بدا لكم بعد ذلك فاقتلوه فإنما هو شيطان" 

التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد - (ج 11 / ص 118)

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## المعيصفي

ثانيا : 
وأما أن الجن يجامع الإنسيات فهذا ليس عليه دليل صحيح صريح .
 ولا يجوز الخوض في أمر غيبي إلا إن كان بدليل من الكتاب والسنة الصحيحة .
 ومجمل البحث ليس فيه دليل صحيح ...
 فبطل ما ذهب إليه الكاتب على هذه المسألة ..

----------


## عادل سليمان القطاوي

الاخ المعيصفي بارك الله فيك:
أنا لم احرف الكلمة .. أنا رددت على السائل بلفظه، وذكرت في آخر التخريج لفظ القصة " جانا " على الصواب. هذا أولا..
وثانيا: 
الجني أو الجان بمعنى واحد .. فسواء قلت جنيا أو جانا فهم منهم حيات وعقارب..
كما صح عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني قال: سمعت رسول الله r يقول: الجن على ثلاثة أصناف: صنف كلاب وحيات، وصنف يطيرون في الهواء، وصنف يحلون ويظعنون.
وعند الحاكم بلفظ : " وصنف حيات وعقارب "
والشاهد أن منهم حيات وهي التي قتلته عائشة .
الثالث: أن الرواية الأخيرة التي ذكرتها أنا تبين أنه جان في صورة حية بدليل التحريج عليه ثلاثا ..
فلا اشكال عندي لو قلت: جني في صورة حية أو جان في صورة حية ..
وأما أن الجن لا يجامع الانسيات لانه ليس عليه دليل صحيح صريح ..
فقد ذكرت لك آثار عن السلف وقد خرجتها أعلاه ونقلت كلام المفسرين من أهل السنة واستدلالهم من قوله تعالى " لم يطمثهن " على جواز جماع الجني للانسية . وغير ذلك كما في المقال أعلاه ..
شكر الله لك .

----------


## المعيصفي

> الاخ المعيصفي بارك الله فيك:
> أنا لم احرف الكلمة .. أنا رددت على السائل بلفظه، وذكرت في آخر التخريج لفظ القصة " جانا " على الصواب. هذا أولا..
> أخي الكريم .
> الحديث أو الأثر يكتب كما هو وبلفظه ...  
> وثانيا: 
> الجني أو الجان بمعنى واحد .. فسواء قلت جنيا أو جانا فهم منهم حيات وعقارب..
> كما صح عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني قال: سمعت رسول الله r يقول: الجن على ثلاثة أصناف: صنف كلاب وحيات، وصنف يطيرون في الهواء، وصنف يحلون ويظعنون.
> وعند الحاكم بلفظ : " وصنف حيات وعقارب "
> ليس عند الحاكم حديث بلفظ ( حيات وعقارب ) كما ذكرتَ  ..
> ...



وبارك الله فيك

----------


## زياني

بارك الله فيك ، بحث علمي لطيف ومفيد ، ولي تعقب حول حديث :" .. يحيى بن أيوب عن ابن جريج، عن عطاء، عن ابن عباس مرفوعا: المونثون أولاد الجن... ثم قلت : تفرد به يحيى وهو ضعيف بالاتفاق، وهو وهم، فإنه مختلف فيه ، والأكثرون على تليينه ، وقد قال عنه الذهبي : عالم أهل مصر ومفتيهم...

قال ابن عدى:

يحيى بن أيوب له أحاديث صالحة وقد روى عنه الليث وروى عنه بن وهب الكثير، وابن أبي مريم، وابن عفير وغيرهم من شيوخ مصر، وهو من فقهاء مصر ومن علمائهم ويقال إنه كان قاضيا بها، ولا أرى في حديثه إذا روى عنه ثقة أو يروى هو عن ثقة حديثا منكرا فأذكره، وهو عندي صدوق لا بأس به

وقال ابن معين: صالح الحديث....

----------


## ميسرة أحمد عبد الله

حقيقة قرأت البحث، ورغم الجهد المبذول فيه مشكوراً
فما وجدته هو ما وجد أخونا المعيصفي قد وصل له

لا يوجد دليل صحيح صريح واحد بجماع الجن للإنس

والاستدلالات كلها بعيدة عن الهدف المراد الوصول له، وكون الجن قادر على الجماع ليس دليلاً على أنه يجامع الإنس، وليس أن له ذرية دليلاً على أن الجماع والذرية بين الجن والإنس حاصل.

ونجد أن الروايات لم تسلم من مقال، وكل ما تم ذكره ليس فيه قولاً واحداً يدل على أن الجن لهم قدرة على جماع الإنس.

وما يأتي بالأحلام، تبقى أحلاماً، وثبت أن الحلم من الشيطان. 
فذلك قد يحصل تلاعب الجن بالإنس في نومهم، بل إن هناك حالات يصل الأمر إلى رؤية أثناء اليقظة ولا يتعدى أن يكون حالات نفسية، وبمجرد العلاج ينتهي كل شيء.

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الاخ المعيصفي بارك الله فيك:
> أنا لم احرف الكلمة .. أنا رددت على السائل بلفظه، وذكرت في آخر التخريج لفظ القصة " جانا " على الصواب. هذا أولا..
> وثانيا: 
> الجني أو الجان بمعنى واحد .. فسواء قلت جنيا أو جانا فهم منهم حيات وعقارب..
> كما صح عن أبي ثعلبة الخشني قال: سمعت رسول الله r يقول: الجن على ثلاثة أصناف: صنف كلاب وحيات، وصنف يطيرون في الهواء، وصنف يحلون ويظعنون.
> وعند الحاكم بلفظ : " وصنف حيات وعقارب "
> والشاهد أن منهم حيات وهي التي قتلته عائشة .
> الثالث: أن الرواية الأخيرة التي ذكرتها أنا تبين أنه جان في صورة حية بدليل التحريج عليه ثلاثا ..
> فلا اشكال عندي لو قلت: جني في صورة حية أو جان في صورة حية ..
> ...


*هل هذه الضوابط تنطبق بين الانس والجن؟!*

----------


## سامي يمان سامي

أظن باحتمال كبير أن الاستمتاع الجنسي ممكن وحاصل, 

سؤالي هو: هل الاستمتاع الجنسي بين الإنس والجن في لحظات الضعف وتسلط الشهوة والوسواس هو ردة وكفر بالله؟ لأن الآية ( وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض وبلغنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا قال النار مثواكم خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله) 

هذه الآية جعلت مصيرهم إلى النار خالدين فيها بسبب الاستمتاع

فهل إذا غلب على ظن الإنسان أن تلك الخيالات اشخاص من الجن, لكنه استمر ولم يتوقف لما أعمته الشهوة, هل يكون ارتكب ناقضا من نواقض الإسلام؟

----------

